#ubuntu-ch 2014-11-25
<mibr001> hello i need help fixing a keyboard shortcut
#ubuntu-ch 2015-11-25
<marcus> WaVeR, do you think it's worth to start the reverification process?
<marcus> please check and review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<marcus> i am not sure about the exact number of official members in our loco team
<WaVeR> Hi marcus
<WaVeR> Thanks for creating/updating the page
<WaVeR> I'll have a look to the page and give you a feedback
<WaVeR> can I contact you by email too ?
<kingsley> Hi
#ubuntu-ch 2015-11-26
<marcus> WaVeR, yes of course
<marcus> WaVeR, I have pimped the page a bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
#ubuntu-ch 2015-11-27
<WaVeR> Morning
<marcus> WaVeR, i think it should work out. let's see how it goes.
<WaVeR> ok marcus
<WaVeR> I'll try to see with others to get out the report and I'll update the page and keep you also informed about the change
#ubuntu-ch 2015-11-28
<WaVeR> Morning
#ubuntu-ch 2015-11-29
<WaVeR> Hi all
<WaVeR> marcus>  are you around ?
#ubuntu-ch 2017-12-03
<HoloIRCUser> Can I speak to Waver
#ubuntu-ch 2018-11-29
<mg1937> 有人？
<mg1937> ??
<mg1937> 有人？
